Ask HN: Side project you're working on? - startupflix
======
jwbensley
I've been working on some software called Etherate that let's you test (or
"rate") an Ethernet connection:
[https://github.com/jwbensley/Etherate](https://github.com/jwbensley/Etherate)

I use it for testing that devices parse frame headers correctly, that L2 VPNs,
rate limiting, QoS etc. are all working correctly.

I sometimes find bugs in routers and switches when I find that they parse
certain headers incorrectly.

I have also been working on a multi-threaded version which doesn't provide any
header manipulation, it is a pure Ethernet load generator / sinker for testing
higher bandwidths:
[https://github.com/jwbensley/EtherateMT](https://github.com/jwbensley/EtherateMT)

~~~
startupflix
Looks impressive

~~~
jwbensley
That's the beauty of anticlimaxes ;)

------
marketgod
I have been working on creating a system that reads the stock market for
patterns in order to buy valuable contract options, calls in bull markets and
puts in bear markets.

The major issue I had was being away from the computer when a trade needed to
be made. Now I get in automatically and sell with stops.

Been showing impressive returns for myself. Was not thinking of running it as
a business.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17270396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17270396)

